# Dealextreme vs FocalPrice



## Jimmy (Aug 25, 2009)

So, I've done some research around on this site after long hours of searching. It seems Dealextreme's Type C Rubik's Cube is very cheap, and people are satisfied with it. However, I've read that some people having to wait a long time for the cube(s) to be shipped to their house. That's my main issue. Now, if you look at FocalPrice's Type F Rubik's Cube, which is located here: http://www.focalprice.com/Magic_Mechanical_Twisty_Puzzle_Rubik_Cube_competition_grade_TX073X_6984.html it's more expensive, but they provide free shipping too. I'm just curious, has anyone tried FocalPrice's Type F cube? I'd appreciate it if one would tell me how long FocalPrice's shipping is, if they have purchased form there. I'm just deciding what I should get for a DIY. Thanks.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 25, 2009)

Very good first post. Not a repetitive "what's the best DIY" thread, and it shows you have done your homework. 
EDIT: I have never bought from DX or focalprice, so I can't give you any suggestions.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 25, 2009)

Dealextreme purple cube is very good imo. It cuts corners, it's fast and I love it. It's actually a c4u brand cube. Sadly only purple color in there. But much cheaper because free shipping.


----------



## Corpsez (Aug 25, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> So, I've done some research around on this site after long hours of searching. It seems Dealextreme's Type C Rubik's Cube is very cheap, and people are satisfied with it. However, I've read that some people having to wait a long time for the cube(s) to be shipped to their house. That's my main issue. Now, if you look at FocalPrice's Type F Rubik's Cube, which is located here: http://www.focalprice.com/Magic_Mechanical_Twisty_Puzzle_Rubik_Cube_competition_grade_TX073X_6984.html it's more expensive, but they provide free shipping too. I'm just curious, has anyone tried FocalPrice's Type F cube? I'd appreciate it if one would tell me how long FocalPrice's shipping is, if they have purchased form there. I'm just deciding what I should get for a DIY. Thanks.



Well my guess is that it will be about the same as deal extreme since it is also free shipping which I think would be by air mail. My deal extreme orders take about 1.5-2 weeks at most.


----------



## Jimmy (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the input. I think I'll just a get a DX in the meantime. Maybe just out of curiosity, I'll get Focal. Your comments are appreciated!


----------



## panyan (Aug 25, 2009)

i have ordered numerous times from both, both shipping is about the same, focal price is usually a day earlier by my estimates


----------



## Jimmy (Aug 25, 2009)

panyan said:


> i have ordered numerous times from both, both shipping is about the same, focal price is usually a day earlier by my estimates



Wow, thanks for the answer. How's the quality of FocalPrice's Type F DIY compare the DX Type C?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 25, 2009)

It depends which cube you like more, type c or f.


----------



## Jimmy (Aug 25, 2009)

jcuber said:


> It depends which cube you like more, type c or f.



Yeah, this is my first DIY. So I don't know how they feel. I'd appreciate opinions. I know both DIYs (as all DIYs), have their pros and cons. Type C is nice, but locks up. Type F is fast, but deteriorates over time. I'll most likely go with Dx, but I'd like to hear panyan's opinion


----------



## mati rubik (Aug 26, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> How's the quality of FocalPrice's Type F DIY compare the DX Type C?



my type F it's A LOT better than my type C, but some people don't like them, buy both


----------



## Jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

I decided to buy the violet C4Y cube and the Type C cube. However, when I get more money, I'll try out the Type F =] Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Aug 26, 2009)

mati rubik said:


> Jimmy said:
> 
> 
> > How's the quality of FocalPrice's Type F DIY compare the DX Type C?
> ...



my type c is fast but does nothing but lock and pop, does yours have the same problem?


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm still waiting for my cubes . I ordered last Tuesday, so it's been about a week and a half.


----------

